# Boyne Vale



## matt bouy 1 (Sep 9, 2007)

has anyone seen a summers built boat called boyne vale or boyne vale bf266 on here if so where is she as she is docked in barrow thanks


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've moved your post into the Fishing forum.
There's a fuzzy picture *here* of the Boyne Vale.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Matt , her proper name is the Boyndie Vale BF266 and Ally Flett has a good photo of her on HERE and also there is another more recent photo of her on another site HERE

Davie (Thumb)


----------



## Amigo dowey (3 mo ago)

matt bouy 1 said:


> has anyone seen a summers built boat called boyne vale or boyne vale bf266 on here if so where is she as she is docked in barrow thanks


Her name was “ Boyne Vale”we owned her for many years after buying her from Scotland she was a clammer


----------

